# convivre



## Stanmamaja

A needle from the Linnè University given to graduates has the word convivre.. What does it mean?

/Stan Mamaja


----------



## Cagey

_Convivre_ is a French word, so you should ask in that forum to find out what it means now.

However it is derived from the Latin word _convivere_ which meant "to live together, to coexist". It sometimes meant "to banquet together". 

(Really? They give a needle to graduates?  Do you know how that custom started or what the needle symbolizes?)


----------



## Stanmamaja

It´s more of pin, actually...


----------



## Stanmamaja

What if it says convenire? 
Sounds even more French to me.


----------



## Cagey

This is the Latin forum. You should post your question in the French-English  Vocabulary / Vocabulaire Français-Anglais forum.


----------



## Stanmamaja

Yes, I have...


----------



## CapnPrep

_Convenire_ is Latin for "come together, assemble". Is that all the pin says?


----------



## Cagey

CapnPrep said:


> _Convenire_ is Latin for "come together, assemble". Is that all the pin says?


(It does mean that, but I was a little puzzled as to how _convenire_ could have been read as _convivre_. It seems unlikely, though that depends on the condition and style of the letters of the original.)


----------



## Stanmamaja

Thanks!
As a Beatle-fan I like the Come together-meaning!


----------

